# My Soapy Christmas - pics heavy :)



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, this is it! All of my Christmas soaps - most of them allready have a new home


----------



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

....


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 13, 2013)

They look great. I especially like the one with the dots.


----------



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Obsidian  Yes the one with dots is the most popular


----------



## lsg (Dec 13, 2013)

My goodnes, you have been busy.  Beautiful soap!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Those are so beautiful!!! How do you cut them so perfectly!?? What inspired you?? I LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

lsh, thanks  I have been busy, yes

girlishcharm2004 thank you  My dad made me a wooden mold/cutter so all my soaps are the same size. What inspired me? i don't know really...I pick a scent I like and then I choose colors to go with it and then a design...and then usually something unexpected comes out of the mold :grin:


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2013)

Lovely soaps Renata .


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 13, 2013)

They're so beautiful!  The dots are great, and the santa cap is really clever!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, I'm still so impressed!  I would just like to add that again!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

Those all look incredible and lined up together...just wow! Very inspiring. I could look at those for ages.


----------



## kikajess (Dec 13, 2013)

I love the one that looks like a santa hat, and the one with the reaaally textured top, and the one that looks like a cloud on the top, and the one that looks like a tree inside...and they all look great. This big group of beautiful soaps makes a major impact. This is just an impressive display.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 13, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 14, 2013)

They are all so beautiful. I love all the Christmassy colours.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow Renata! WOW!!!! I love them ALL!


----------



## renata (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much!
I tried some new designs that I've never seen it before - like santa's hat and spruce design and I'm happy how it turned out


----------



## seven (Dec 14, 2013)

Omg! They're so pretty, all lined up, wrapped, and ready to go.. Love them all! It's too hard to pick a favorite..


----------



## eyeroll (Dec 14, 2013)

These are amazing. You're quite talented.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 14, 2013)

These are all so pretty I'm jealous lol


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2013)

So cool!  Someone needs to bump this next September!


----------



## Saswede (Dec 16, 2013)

Stunning, Renata - you're amazing!


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 16, 2013)

They look great!! Very impressive - and I really like the way you have packaged them.


----------



## neeners (Dec 16, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!!!  I love them all!


----------



## Ancel (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful! Such complex, interesting soaps and such simple packaging! Great combination. Flair


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 16, 2013)

How do you get those dots? I love them all


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, so pretty!!!!


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, thank you all so much, you're the best 

Lildlege1, well I made a small batch of soap, pour it in few little plastic containers and colored each one different. The next day I made different sized balls (rolled with my hands). And then I made a bigger batch of soap, poured it into the mold and used those balls as decoration  Simple

Ancel, I like my packaging but on the other hand it doesn't protect the soap at all...I don't know what to do. I don't want to wrap my soap in a paper.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, you've been busy and they are beautiful.


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks shunt2011 
Oh I have a very good news  Local flower shop want's to sell my soaps! I'm sooo happy! That means more soap making yessss


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 18, 2013)

WOW!  Where is the scratch and sniff button when you need it??


----------



## Tienne (Dec 18, 2013)

I wouldn't know which one to choose, they all look so amazing.


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats on the flower shop soap gig! That is awesome and the soaps look whimsical and delightful.  I like the one with the green that looks like a tree design, very cool.  I admire your work ethic!


----------



## renata (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you all 
That green tree design (a 'spruce in a snow storm' soap) was my boyfiend's idea. I did'n't think it will come out so good


----------



## Pawpaw (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow those are all amazing. I am inspired. They look fantastic and really wish I could smell them too


----------

